# A Review On "Heart & Hands"



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello SlingshotForum friends!!!!

Yup, that's it!! ...I'm in an incredible lucky streak these days. After the AMAZING parcel I've received from Btoon84 & Friends, (Cheers :wave: ) I now present this AWESOME slingshot sent to me by none other than ...Mr. *E~Shot* himself (Irfan)!!

I've chosen to post this in the "Slingshot Reviews" section, because I've received specifically only one slingshot (also in the parcel came a postcard from Sri Lanka. Lovely gesture, my friend!!!!) and I don't post too much on this section of the forum.

It was not a kind of "trade arrangement" we've done, although I've sent to E~Shot some slingshot related material. But the agreement was kind of "loose", as it should be with friends!!!! So , I got surprised with this STUNNING beauty, which I've nominated before for SOTM ( http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23855-heart-hands)

I'm not too expert on evaluate slingshot and their performances, but I can summon it up (with pictures):









BEAUTIFUL...









WELL-BALANCED...









WELL CRAFTED...









POWERFUL...









AND ACCURATE!!!









Thank you so much for this priceless

gift and generosity, my friend!!!

Thanks for watching!!!!!

Q


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

holy ... you had some lucky days lately.

you well deserve it, what a fine addition to your collection!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

E-shot goes above and beyond with his generosity. a gift from him is like getting your angel wings.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AnTrAxX said:


> holy ... you had some lucky days lately.
> 
> you well deserve it, what a fine addition to your collection!





Imperial said:


> E-shot goes above and beyond with his generosity. a gift from him is like getting your angel wings.


Thanks for watching my friends!!!

E~Shot is a really generous man!!! This gift came a long time ago, but I hadn't the opportunity to make a review on it. So, here it is!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing, Q. I also have one of E-shot's sling, a mahogany with a jack fruit swell. So smooth.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Q, happy to know you like it. Have a fun


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wonderful slingshot! That is one heck of a nice one Eshot. I liked it when u first made it... And I like it now  Great review Q! Oh, trades rule!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. green said:


> Beautiful. Thank you for sharing, Q. I also have one of E-shot's sling, a mahogany with a jack fruit swell. So smooth.


E~Shot is a real generous dude and also a very talented builder of slingshots.

When I first meet him, I didn't know he fabricated slings ...I thought he only made pouches!! My surprise!!!

Thanks for watching ...Q



e~shot said:


> Hey Q, happy to know you like it. Have a fun


THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q



Btoon84 said:


> Wonderful slingshot! That is one heck of a nice one Eshot. I liked it when u first made it... And I like it now  Great review Q! Oh, trades rule!!


Hello B-Genius!!!!!

I guess I'm having a lucky summer (shhhh ...don't tell anyone)!!!! :bouncy:

Indeed a sweet shooter!!

All the best!! See ya!!!

Q


----------

